# How I manage



## busyboysmom (Oct 21, 2004)

I've struggled with IBS for 14 years since the birth of our youngest son. I've tried many different treatments including propulsid, mirolax, anti-depressants and now finally Zelnorm. For the first time I am feeling much better. However, I don't eat at all during the day - I find if I do I have too much gas and bloating and am not able to work. So I take Zelnorm at night and eat one meal. I used to purchase charcoal inserts for underwear to disguise the gas odors. With Zelnorm and a careful diet, I can work and have a limited social life.


----------

